# Holiday suggestions



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, Not sure if I have posted this in the right place but I wondered whether anyone can offer any suggestions as to pet friendly holiday destinations? We really enjoy France and have been the last couple of years and would love to go this year with Riley who is now 12 weeks so will be about 9-10 months by then. We have 3 children aged, 12, 9 and 5.
We are considering renting a house perhaps with a pool as I am sure the beaches and lakes would be off limits to dogs.
Being first time dog owners we are unsure what Riley will be like at 10 months old - would it be suitable to rent a property, is he likely to be trained well enough, I am assuming yes!
Any ideas/suggestions gratefully received.

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Tracey

I am not sure about beaches and lakes being off limits as they have a much more relaxed attitude to dogs on France.

We went a couple of years ago and shared a villa with my sister. We rented a beautiful house set in a valley in Montignac in the Dordogne. It is a brilliant area for the kids with loads of places to visit. If you haven't been to Montignac it is fabulous, really pretty place but big enough to have everything you need. The villa is set out of the town up a quiet road and has a huge garden!

The pictures don't do the place justice, it was better than we could have hoped for and I would go back in a jot!  They do accept one dog.

Daisy is 10 months old and she has completely calmed down so I think you would be fine going away.

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/montignac/45543


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I love seeing dog friendly holiday suggestions i know there have been some others suggested on here a while ago ,Kendal/Dave can we have a seperate page just for hols then we can all refer to them quickly thanks dx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Sarah, the villa looks amazing! Is a bit too expensive for us on our own but would be a great share. Have enquired about a couple of properties so hope to get something booked soon!!

Great to know Daisy has calmed down, Riley is pretty chilled out I think, he has a few mad/bitey times but that has improved a lot over the last week or so since we have been out walking so I hope by the summer he will be like Daisy too.

Thanks for replying


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree, it was too much for us on our own aswell but fine for sharing. The year before we got rained out, camping in Wales and I said that was it...I needed to go abroad and not be in a tent! We couldn't have even considered it if we hadn't gone with my sister! The area is lovely though and I really fell in love with Montignac. We have been back to camping in the UK since but maybe in a couple of years we will go back to France again. 

Good luck with your search. 
x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We're planning to rent somewhere in Cornwall this year and Biscuit will be 11 months and hopefully trustworthy in whoever's house we rent! Up until now my 16 year-old has been desperate to go somewhere hot but I think he's now coming round to my thinking that we cannot put Biscuit in kennels for 2 weeks!! His tan lines will just have to wait!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have driven to the Langdeouc area over the past few years...a cheaper alternative to Nice,Cannes etc.. but there a fantastic / uncrowded beaches and
I have seen many dogs on them ( I usually go the last week of June).
I rent a house/villa from one of the websites (villa renters ,home & away vacations etc..)...I'm sure some accept dogs.It is a long drive though ( about 12-13 hours door to door taking the eurotunnel)- I drive straight through with just a couple of stops but share the driving.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

*France here we come*

we've booked!! France here we come!
Have rented a lovely cottage in the Limousin region where we have been before, cottage has it's own lake so that should be fun with Riley - eeeeek!!!
We went for a place with it's own pool too as we have 3 young children and thought that way we won't have to leave Riley too much.
Quite nervous about the drive and how it will all work out but couldn't stand the thought of leaving Riley in kennels so will have to work one way or the other!! Now to organise the pet passport!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting! That sounds fantastic  You will have to let us know the details! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I would spend time getting him used to being in the car. We had visions of lovely villa holidays with Izzy but she shakes and pants for the whole of every journey we make so sadly she will not be travelling with us.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I would spend time getting him used to being in the car. We had visions of lovely villa holidays with Izzy but she shakes and pants for the whole of every journey we make so sadly she will not be travelling with us.


Happy New Year to you Cara and the little Izzy  That's a shame she doesn't like the car, maybe a weekend away somewhere close by. S x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Thanks, yes I know it will be a long journey, thankfully Riley is now fine in the car as he had to get used to it from the day we bought him home, the best place for us to walk is a drive and our vets is also about 45 mins so after much crying in the first week or so he now settles nicely in his crate. Might be a different story on such a long journey but we will stop lots of times.
I hope car travel gets better for you.


----------

